# My coyote set up



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Heres mine -
Remington 700 SPS , Mossberg 500 w/Carlson "dead coyote" choke tube and US Hunter bi-pod. Of course both in Mossy Oak Brush camo.









Whats your set up ?


----------



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

Those are some good lookin guns there, i am new to coyote hunting although i did kill one last year with a 22-250 single action . Although recently purchased an smith &wesson ar-15 in .556 or .223 and am lookin forward to putn smack down on a wiley. Also hav a nice .17 hmr and several shotguns. What do you think about 12 gauge with just buckshot for closer shots?? What exactly is the "dead coyote" choke tube


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

The coyote choke tube is just like a choke tube for turkey , bird hunting , ect. It adjusts the shot pattern. Like some guys use a full choke for close shots (rabbit) and some prefer the improved choke tube for longer shots (pheasant) all a choke tube does is hold a pattern for the length of shot you need. 
There are many choke tubes that are made for coyote hunting , they allow you to shoot lead and tungsten shot and hold a very tight pattern out to a long distdance. My Carlson will shoot the heavy shot brand tungsten T shot out to 70 yards , it holds a 30" pattern at that distance. 
Almost ALL the videos you see of guys shooting coyotes with shot guns have some brand of coyote choke tube. I know Randy Anderson of Primos has his own brand and Les Johnson of Predator Quest uses the expensive Pattern Master brand. There are about 10 brands out there and worth the investment if your going to use a shot gun for coyotes. Just check Cabelas or one of the many predator on-line shops out there. I recommend allpredatorcalls.com , thats where I buy all my gear.


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

I had some PM's about my shot gun , here is a bit more info. for what I use :

Shells ; 12 ga. , 3"
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true










Choke tube : Carlson "dead coyote" -

Carlson's - Dead Coyote Choke Tube - Winchester, Weatheryby, Mossberg 500, Savage, and Invector Style Threads # 30000 
Throws dense, tight patterns out to 70 yards with large shot T's. Testing produced an average of 17 lethal T pellets in a 10&#8221; circle at 70 yards. With that kind of reach and impact, you can touch a lot of varmints for the last time, and increase your portion of the fur trade.The longer, parallel section in the choke combined with heat-treated 1704 stainless steel produce the compact patterns. Each has a blued finish and knurled end for easy insertion and removal. Lifetime warranty. 12 gauge only. For use with Hevi-Shot, Bismuth or Lead ONLY - NOT FOR USE WITH STEEL SHOT. 










Hope this helps , Matt


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

My Remington 700 SPS ;
Ammo - 22-250 cal. , Hornady 50 GRAIN V-MAX

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_11537_425004002_425000000_425004000_425-4-2










Matt


----------

